# What Rta, Mod and wire to buy?



## Waine (17/1/16)

To all experienced vape guys and gals. Please will you advise me. 

I have two Melo 2 atomisers with two Eleaf 60W Mods, which I am extremely delighted with. The replacement coils are the EV TC nickel or titanium coils which are nice and chunky. I like the price at R50 each. Plus there is a way to re build these vertical disposable coils, believe it or not.

However, I have fallen in love with this hobby and I am going to buy an RTA on my next pay day as I enjoy the challenge of building DIY coils. After hours of Googling, I have my eye on three RTA's in this order:

1. OBS Crius RTA v3 (with Velocity Styled Deck)

2. SMOK TFV4

3. Bellus RTA by Youde

4. UPDATE : Lemo 2?

Which do you reccomend? 

I am looking for sturdiness, chunkiness, durability, leak free, easy to strip and clean, thick clouds, and the easiest coil rebuild system. I am not worried about aesthetics. I am a mouth to lung hitter and exclusively vape tobacco flavours.

Secondly, I want to go bigger with a good Mod at a minimum 150 to 200 W. I am very keen on the Reuleaux RX200. Three batteries sound a bit expensive in the long run though. At R250 a battery this will dent my pocket a bit when the batteries need replacing. 

Again, what do you recommend?

Lastly. What is a good general wire to keep on hand? At the moment I have 26 gauge Canthal. Should I try stainless, nickel or titanium? How about Clapton?

Your input will be highly appreciated and I will be swayed by your honest opinions.







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/1/16)

Waine said:


> I am very keen on the Reuleaux RX200. Three batteries sound a bit expensive in the long run though. At R250 a battery this will dent my pocket a bit when the batteries need replacing.


Hi there @Waine as for tanks I can't comment as I too don't have too much experience , but I've researched the tfv4 and it does look like a really nice tank but I will let someone else who has tried and tested give you advice. As for batteries for the rx200 shop around a bit you can find batteries much cheaper. I'm running 3 green samsung 2500 on my rx200 and they last for about 2 days no problem and they cost me R160.00 a piece. 

Keep vaping bud and make....
Clouds4Days


----------



## Lingogrey (17/1/16)

Waine said:


> To all experienced vape guys and gals. Please will you advise me.
> 
> I have two Melo 2 atomisers with two Eleaf 60W Mods, which I am extremely delighted with. The replacement coils are the EV TC nickel or titanium coils which are nice and chunky. I like the price at R50 each. Plus there is a way to re build these vertical disposable coils, believe it or not.
> 
> ...


Hi @Waine

I am not particularly experienced, but since I own / have owned two of the three tanks and one of the mods that you are considering, I'll throw in my two cents. Neither the Crius or the Bellus is particularly suited for mouth to lung vaping. I haven't owned the TFV 4, but from what I've read it's not really a mouth to lung tank either. The Bellus with only 3 / 4 of the 16 'airholes' on each side open is probably slightly better for mouth to lung than using the Crius with a more restricted airflow (I must also say here that I'm not really a proper mouth to lung vaper and have only tried that with both of these tanks for slightly more stealthy vaping).

The Crius is absolutely a breeze to build on, whilst the two post single hole design of the Bellus build deck makes it a bit of a schlep to perfectly position the coils etc. in my opinion (not particularly difficult, just way more effort than the Bellus). Whilst the build deck of the Crius is not huge (the Griffin RTA has more build space), it allows for quite an easy fit of 3 mm inner diameter 24 g coils. With the Bellus on the other hand, over 2.5 mm can be a challenge. The wicking on the Crius is also a lot more forgiving than on the Bellus and the top (side) fill on the Crius works WAY better than that of the Bellus. I would rate the flavour on these two tanks as more or less equivalent.

The TFV 4 standard is quite a large tank (24.5 mm diameter instead of the 'standard' 22 mm). Therefore, it will have an overhang on many mods - I don't know if that would bother you or not. The Mini version is 22 mm and apparently the rebuildable deck has also been improved on the TFV 4 Mini (the single coil Clapton RBA section). I'm not sure if there is a dual coil RBA available for the Mini. Perhaps @MorneW could comment? On the single coil / double coil topic, the Bellus allows for single and double coil builds. Personally, even with the adapter to close off the juice flow and airflow for the one coil side, I didn't find it great with single coil builds. The Crius only allows for dual coil builds.

As far as the mods are concerned, the RX200 is a great choice. All the features work very well, but I love mine mainly for the battery life. If you replace the batteries, you could get Samsung 25R's for around R 150 - R 180 a piece (just saw now that @Clouds4Days has already indicated this) and LG HG2's for around R 200 each. Also, you would be recharging your batteries less frequently than with a dual 18650 mod and thus it would take quite a while longer before your batteries have run through 250 + cycles and need to be replaced.

The RX200 (although actually quite small and comfortable in hand) is not a great mod to travel around with and not pocket friendly. I would suggest that you also consider the Joyetech Cuboid that has just been released. After upgrade it is also a 200 W mod (although dual battery mods will generally pulse above 150 W. However, even with super low builds on a RDA very few people would regularly need even 150 W) and seems to be a lot more pocket friendly. The screen also looks to be better than that of the RX200 (similar to the Evic VTC Mini screen display, which is great). To me it looks as if everyone on the forum that has got one seems to be super happy so far.

As far as the wire is concerned, Stainless Steel would probably be the way to go - mainly because it can be used in either Wattage or TC mode on the mods mentioned. Claptons will work in the TFV 4 Mini (not sure about the 'standard'), but would have to be wrapped to a very small ID to fit the Crius and even more so in the Bellus (I actually can't see using them in the Bellus at all, but I have heard that some people manage to do so).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Larry (17/1/16)

Hi @Waine, wrt to the tank IMO I would go with the Subtank Mini from Kangertech as it has 3 airflow options and the smallest will be perfect for mouth to lung. It also comes with an RBA deck so once your stock coils are done you can build to your hearts content.

As for the Mod, the kanger coils at around 0.5 ohm are great from 20-25W so you wouldn't need too much power but for the RBA section it will depend on what you build. A well priced high power mod would be the iStick 100W but if you are interested in TC I would agree with @Lingogrey and look at the Cuboid or RX200. Both great choices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kev mac (17/1/16)

Waine said:


> To all experienced vape guys and gals. Please will you advise me.
> 
> I have two Melo 2 atomisers with two Eleaf 60W Mods, which I am extremely delighted with. The replacement coils are the EV TC nickel or titanium coils which are nice and chunky. I like the price at R50 each. Plus there is a way to re build these vertical disposable coils, believe it or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dubz (17/1/16)

@Waine - My suggestion would be Griffin RTA or Smok TFV4 mini (if you would like to use commercial coils every now and then). Mod wise, as some have said above - Reuleaux RX200 or Cuboid as both these mods would "future proof" you for some time to come. Wire - I would get Stainless Steel and/or Clapton wire.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## MorneW (17/1/16)

@Waine cuboid or rx200 is the way to go. There is no dual coil rba for tfv4 mini. Saying that it's not really needed. The rba base with the mini is great. You can fit huge builds in that. The best flavor I have had from a tank. There is a triple coil rba on the way. I also like the wotofo serpent. Have not tried the griffin yet, but if Dubz recommends it, it will be good. He is as picky as me with flavor. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (17/1/16)

I do not think those RTAs were really designed for mouth to lung. However, as a dedicated MTL vaper myself - I have used the Goblin Mini, the Goliath V2, the Cthulhu V2 and the Aromamizer for MTL without any problems. For me the Aromamizer is the best for MTL.

As a tobacco juice lover (NETs - naturally extracted tobaccos) I have, however, found that tobaccos do much better for me in drippers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jguile415 (17/1/16)

For simplicity and good flavour try the Lemo 2, so easy to build on and leak free plus if you close up the airflow it's good for MTL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/16)

Hi @Waine 

I have the Crius V3. Its not for mouth to lung in my view. It is well suited for big lung hits.
Also have the RX200. Lovely device. Loads of power. Its very comfy in the hand but its heavy, so not a portable device for me unless i am going to meet up with vapers.

I will second @Andre's point above that for me the tobaccoes are better in the drippers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (17/1/16)

jguile415 said:


> For simplicity and good flavour try the Lemo 2, so easy to build on and leak free plus if you close up the airflow it's good for MTL.


Thanks for the tip. I Googled the Lemo 2 and I was impressed at the simplicity of building a single coil. Now I am even more confused as I have 4 units I'm mind.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (17/1/16)

You might like the Cthulhu V2 as it includes dual coil and single coil decks. The single coil deck does pretty well MTL with closed off airflow. Just get the black one as it has no quality control issues like a lot of people reported on the prior stainless versions.


----------



## stevie g (17/1/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks for the tip. I Googled the Lemo 2 and I was impressed at the simplicity of building a single coil. Now I am even more confused as I have 4 units I'm mind.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


having owned the Lemo 2 I can say it is a great tank but if you try to chain vape it you will run into wicking issues. I also found it tends to run out of legs if you hit it hard on lung hits but if used as intended in MTL mode it should work well for you.


----------



## jguile415 (17/1/16)

How did you wick it? Bought one for my wife a couple of days ago and haven't run into any issues get?

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (17/1/16)

jguile415 said:


> How did you wick it? Bought one for my wife a couple of days ago and haven't run into any issues get?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


perfectly . I would hazard a guess that I'm more demanding on my equipment.


----------



## jguile415 (17/1/16)

Hahaha! I vaped the crap out of it and didn't get any try hits

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## kana01 (17/1/16)

Id recommend the aroramizer. If you want no leaks. My bf uses the tfv4 and it leaks.. Ive got the aroramizer and no problems plus same price as the tfv4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (17/1/16)

RX200 great device good value for money but just like most of the previous replies state it is a bit of a heavy device but it fits well in hand and has amazing battery life( just note my personal preference use a battery charging station to charge the batteries) 

Like @Lingogrey mentioned the cuboid is also a great mod so maybe check out your vape store and have a look and feel for both the mods to see what would fit best

I haven't owned any of the tanks you mentioned. I have used the TFV4 and I must say it's not on my top 5. 
For mouth to lung hits I would recommend the subtank mini as the airflow suits it, also it has a RBA deck included and the option to purchase prebuilt coils. I personally love this tank and also I should add it should be the most economical tank on juice consumption from my experience.

Bellus, crius and TFV4 are in my opinion more suited at mouth to lung hits. 

Hope you come right and enjoy your vape journey! Let us know what you purchase and your opions


----------



## Waine (17/1/16)

Thanks for all the friendly responses and advice folks. I am set on the Reuleaux RX200 as my third "Workhorse" mod, especially if Sir Vape keeps their special on until pay day. But, hell's bells, I am struggling to settle on an RTA. Every RDA suggestion on this thread I end up Googling to death which leaves me more confused. 

So far I am leaning towards the Kanger Subtank mini or the Aeoramiser.


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Bellus, crius and TFV4 are in my opinion more suited at mouth to lung hits.



Surely you mean direct lung hits @Cruzz_33 ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (17/1/16)

kana01 said:


> Id recommend the aroramizer. If you want no leaks. My bf uses the tfv4 and it leaks.. Ive got the aroramizer and no problems plus same price as the tfv4


@kana01 This Atomiser gets fantastic reviews. I like what I see. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kana01 (18/1/16)

Waine said:


> @kana01 This Atomiser gets fantastic reviews. I like what I see.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




Its worth the buy. No regrets or complaints yet. Filling it up is sometimes just annoying because it doesnt have topfill but id give the rank a 9/10


----------



## cam (18/1/16)

I would definitely second the votes for the bellus, it does have a few drawbacks, small build deck being most prominent.
However as a new builder the subtank mini as previously mentioned is still a winner, almost foolproof to build, and wicking is a no brainer.
I have a lemo2 gathering dust, i know many love this tank, however i just couldnt get as much flavour out of it as i would have liked.. and i did try so many coil variations i almost lost track.
Your 26g canthal is as good a workhorse as any till you want to get crazy with claptons and twisted builds it will serve you well. 
Note a 32 claptoned around a 26 is still the best build i have found in the subtank, and the bellus really doesn't need anything that complicated to shine.


----------



## Jan (18/1/16)

How is the Triton for MTL?


----------



## Cruzz_33 (18/1/16)

Silver said:


> Surely you mean direct lung hits @Cruzz_33 ?



Oh damn sorry man didn't notice that yes I diffently meant direct lung hits damn i got so lost typing that on my cell.. sorry @Waine and thanks @Silver for pointing it out.


----------



## Waine (19/1/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Oh damn sorry man didn't notice that yes I diffently meant direct lung hits damn i got so lost typing that on my cell.. sorry @Waine and thanks @Silver for pointing it out.


O also meant direct lung hits. I said mouth to lung incorrectly. Still getting used to the vaping jargon.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

